# 30A Dryer Circuit In Basement



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just love catching owners working without permits on their own home.

Why waste money on larger wire with more conductors when you can get dryer to work with 12/2 and just lay the receptacle on the floor.


----------



## Fortner (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: 30A Dryer Circuit In Basement

Holy crap. :lol:

Got a nice lint trap going on too.


----------

